# How much is an AA degree worth in the construction/business world?



## cannonskate (Nov 16, 2010)

I posted on here a while back regarding my college plans and what to do with my life. Well I am still trying to figure things out, and have a new possible plan. Just wanted to post it up here and get some opinions from you guys.

I am currently in a junior college, working to transfer out to a Cal State. I have been working construction full time for the past couple years, but I am starting to get the urge to get a less stressful job at a Home Depot or someplace like that and go to school full time. If I do that, I could transfer out very quickly, or, and heres my idea:

Instead of just speeding up my transfer out, I spend the same amount of time I would have spent at junior college working on a transfer and working full time, but I get an AA degree in Business Administration with an emphasis in Entrepreneurship as well.

My main question to you all - How valuable is an AA degree in Business Admin.? Vs. Nothing at all, VS. a BA, etc. 
I mean, do you think its worth doing? It will be a good amount of work, and will cost me more money. But I feel like it would be a great thing to have under my belt...

Keep in mind too, I would still be transferring out to a Cal State, probably majoring in Film or Broadcast Media or possibly communication, and so in about 4 years from now I would walk away from school with an AA in Business Admin, plus a BA in Film or communication. 

Thanks for reading my semi-long post! I am excited to see what you guys think.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a BS in BusAd, does it help? Not really except I know the proper way to run a business.

Did I need it? No.


----------



## JLVivash (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a BA In business admin. I own my own small wood flooring business. I took courses in accounting , marketing, entrepreneurship, and other interests like film and phycology. I would say half the courses helped me in my current business and the rest left a great impression and helped define who I am today. You also learning how to learn. In every trade their are the guys who turn it into art as well as a science. Higher learning has helped me take my trade in that direction. A thirst for knowledge. A desire to keep learning 

Try to stick to one thing is very important. You just have to be the best at one thing and you will find success. 

Many I know who just got a BA had to keep going and specialize or start their own business. Many who didn't just continued working the job the had in college 

Good luck


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

If you put them on a scale, I would say that a HS diploma is 1.0, a two year degree is 2.0, and a four year degree is 4.0.

Not saying the degree makes you any smarter.....I know a lot of high school grads who know far more about construction or business than I do. But I recall several times when my 4yr degree in Construction had me _perceived_ as a little more competent or capable than the next candidate. The four year degree just opens a few more doors and opportunities than the two year degree.


----------



## Fargo03 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cannonskate,

I have a Master's in Architecture and have been teaching at USF for the last five years and training intern architects through their IDP signoffs. The MArch was really only useful for me, and the ability to receive tenure. But I did it for ME as I had no intention of being a professor full time (and still don't). What did it do for me? Got me a couple of dollars an hour more when I first started out...

No knowledge is bad knowledge. The more you learn, the more valuable you are to yourself and to any employer you work for a true win-win.

As far as pedigree goes, most employers will look at your highest level of education, anything below that is fairly meaningless unless it is a really unusual field of study/endeavor. 

Follow your heart and the yearning of your mind is my advice.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Right at this moment to me? Not a freakin' thing. If I knew a guy who could paint, that would be worth a [email protected] What is a guy worth who is looking for a less stressful job? Considering it is 9:45 at night and I just got in from the jobsite, not much either.

I don't mean that as a personal attack, just putting it in my perspective.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

An AA degree doesn't hurt, and is a great learning experience, if you have goals / aspirations within that field. But, there is no sense in spending money and time in Program X if you are just doing it as a resume builder.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I have an AA, a BA, and an MBA that are only slightly used, they are classics (from the 1970's) and in showroom condition. I'm considering selling them for a whole lot less than it costs to buy new ones. Anyone interested?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

My ba cost me $35000. And that's it. It's worth -$35000.

All bs aside, you get what you want out of schooling. If your in just for a degree then that's what your going to get. If your in it for an education then that's what your going to get. I got a little of both.


----------



## Kenny Meek (Sep 5, 2011)

Personal growth...Yes. Work or business? No.


----------



## nynth (Aug 7, 2011)

Personally, I've more than made back every dollar I've ever spent on education - probably ten times over. It's not necessarily that you'll get a direct return, ie. Be smarter or better at your job than the next guy - but it will teach you to learn _effectively_ and (with bigger companies at least) will often lead to a perception among others of a greater ability than the "next guy".


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The value of an AA degree depends on how much you use it to your advantage. 

A common misconception that many college bound people have is that having a degree guarantees you a job. People have this belief that if they get some credentials, an employer is obligated to recognize them or in some way give them credit for their life accomplishments. 

Having said that, if you can impress a potential employer AND you have a degree to go along with it, that can greatly add to your success.

Your education should fortify and/or enhance what you are and what you aspire to be. So for instance, if you want to be a builder or a developer, it's best to learn everything that you can about the industry outside of the 4 walls of the school so that if there is a concept or terminology that you don't quite understand, you have the resources of your schooling to help.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

Would anyone here hire a carpenter that has never been trained as a carpenter?

I'm 47 years old and been in commercial construction for 27 years working on high rise buildings and little TIs.
I've seen the good, the bad and the ugly.

I've been trained in the Associated General Contractors of America's Supervisory Training Program.
http://www.agc.org/cs/career_development/supervisory

I'm currently scheduled to graduate with my associates degree in drafting and design in December and finishing up my bachelors degree in construction management in June of 2012. 

Education is crucial. Just as a carpenter needs to be trained to become a journeyman so should supervisors and business owners. Problem is people either think they have it all figured out or just adopt the same worn out methods of others thinking it worked for them so...

I learned that education is more than learning how to factor polynomials or deal with quadratic equations. It's learning to think and to be able to learn and use a compiled systems of methods designed to educate people in any given field.

Problem is some people just don't take things seriously. I can't tell you how many times, either in the Army, my apprenticeship, my STP training or my college degrees, people just sat around making a joke of everything.

The problem I see now is the status quo that people have accepted as their norm. People ask me what kind of advantage can a STP trained supervisor offer, I say I can increase production and the bottom line. Most times people just laugh and say their production is great and their profits are the same. They don't understand that a rut can still pay the bills. I know a guy that is 74 years old and spends 12 -14 hours a day bidding and stressing because he accepted a status quo that will end up in him dying in dept.

Oh well.

A carpenter has to be trained to be a carpenter. A business owner should be trained in business and leadership. A supervisor needs to be trained in supervision. Otherwise you are just passing along bad habits.


----------

